# DIY water change hose



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

So since I moved and the layout changed I decided to give up the giant garden hose I have been using and make myself a nice hose for waterchanges. Its quite simple to make. Only tool needed is a screwdriver and possibly a wrench. 

First off the best place to attach a hose to in any house if you don't have a utility or threaded sink is the shower. You will likely need a wrench to get the shower head off the first time. Take the shower head with you to the store so you can get positive match on the threads and pipe size. Fleet Farm should have ALL the parts you need, usually there is a plastic and a metal option for both connectors.










Go to the plumbing section of the store. You need vinyl tubing, hose clamps, faucet adapter, and hose connector. 

I measured the inside diameter of my gravel vac hose and got vinyl tubing to match that, which was 1/2". They have two options at the store the only difference is the thickness of the walls of the hose. I had to get the thinner kind since they did not have enough of the other one. The heavier duty hose was around 30 cents a foot the light duty one was 21 cents. Buy more then you think you will need. 30 feet cost me $6.30









Then small hose clamps you need at least 3. This 4 pack was $2.39.









Hose connector 1/2" to 1/2" was $2









For shower connector yours may vary. Basically you are just looking for an adapter that will screw onto the pipe the shower head came off of. If you take the shower head to the store and tell them what you are trying to do they can usually find the proper adapter. The adapter needs to have barbed ends for the diameter hose you pic. Example is my shower was 1/2" pipe to 1/2" hose which made it easy. The adapter was $2.

Then you need a normal aquarium gravel vacuum.

Once you get home you have some assembling to do. One end of the new vinyl hose you got must be put onto the adapter for the shower. Tighten down the hose clamp so you know it won't come lose. 









On the other end of the hose attach the hose connecter. This allows for a tight connection between the new vinyl hose and the gravel vac hose. Use hose clamps and tighten. 









That is all the assembly required. To drain with this just empty the tank into the bathtub or outside. To fill a tank just remove the shower head and attach the hose to it. Be careful on first attempt. I turned mine on full blast without thinking bout it and it shot the other end of the hose out of the tank I was trying to fill.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, that's a very neat DIY setup! I know what I'm making this weekend!

One very minor suggestion might be to wrap the hose clamps with Duck tape or PVC tape to reduce the risk of scratches or catching the clamp end on something when moving the hose. Can't everything be improved by adding some Duck tape? ;-)

If you don't have a gravel vac, insert a piece of non-rusting wire (stainless steel wire or aluminum?) into the tank end of the hose and then gently bend the hose+wire into a "U" shape to hang on the tank. Make the bend gentle to avoid crimping the hose.


----------

